# Anyone try this new wipe on walk away Zaino stuff?



## sidneyj (Dec 12, 2004)

http://www.zainostore.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=Z-CS


----------



## map (Apr 23, 2006)

Look here --> http://autopia.org/forum/detailing-product-discussion/86054-layering-zaino-cs.html?highlight=z-cs


----------



## silvergray (Oct 11, 2006)

Yea. Its awesome.


----------



## TOGWT (May 26, 2004)

The most innovative car care products to date-

*Zaino Clear Seal Clear Seal Application:*
Like all Zaino products I cannot emphasise enough. 'Apply products very sparingly' 
Z-CS is a self curing 'transparent' sealer
•Use the new Zaino cotton applicator that comes with your Z-CS order.
•Mist the applicator once or twice lightly
•Lightly mist the centre of the panel 
•Work into the panel with 5-6 passes per section using back and forth motions (in direction of air flow) 
•Use very light pressure, gliding the applicator over the panel 
•Z-CS Clear Seal dries clean and 'optically clear' in approx.15 minutes (65° F - 21°C) and leaves no residue on the surface.


----------



## ryanzak (Jun 28, 2006)

I just used it on my 7 day old Audi.. It is truly amazing, a bit strange to apply but wow, the depth and clarity is amazing.

I applied 1 coat Z-AIO, 1 coat Z-5 (insurance), 1 coat Z-2, final coat Z-CS... I used the Z-AIO in lieu of the Dawn wash as I hate doing it, and Sal told me this would replace the dawn wash but not the clay bar. It didn't need clay as there was no sediment on the paint. All this in under 3 hours application/removal time! The AIO is a real time saver, great product for those short on time and still want to try Zaino.

I got an email from Sal Zaino as I wanted to try something new on the rubber seals on the Audi (it has tons).. I emailed the main customer service address and within hours Sal personally returned my message (on a Sunday). Great customer support! Anyway he said to apply the clear seal all over the entire vehicle, glass and especially all rubber/plastic trim on the exterior.. I did it yesterday and it made them perfectly matte black.. I will keep you posted on the durability of the trim.. As for the durability of Zaino as a whole, it way outlasts any organically based product I have ever tried to date.. Especially in this Texas heat..

I am a total die hard for their products, check out my latest project below.. I will find some pics of my 07 328i and post it later, I am going to give it a coat of CS this weekend.. Sorry to post an Audi pic here but it shows the CS product results.

Cheers!


----------



## ryanzak (Jun 28, 2006)

Here is the BMW pic, the formula on him is... Dawn wash, 1 coat ZFX enabled Z-5, 2 coats ZFX enabled Z-2. One coat of Z-6 in between each step. Finished with Z-8. I apply products with the terry applicators but I am not a fan of terry towells for removal, I prefer to use MF towells.. I understand this is not recommended by Zaino but it has worked for me for 3 full application thus far.. As well as countless applications of Z-6 and Z-8 I recommend doing the Dawn wash in your garage or in total shade.. Water spots creap up on you fast!


----------



## laidback (Jul 8, 2006)

I have tried Z-CS and it worked great but i would suggest not to do it in windy/ dusty area while letting it cure...


----------



## mjames (Sep 23, 2003)

I did Z-CS after Z-AIO for the first time (both products) last night. Wasn't overly impressed, but I made some mistakes. I was confused about whether you spray the pad or the panel directly, and ended up with some haziness, even the next morning. I also applied it on the side panels up and down, rather than the direction of air (sideways). But I did read Zaino say you can apply polishes up and down on the side panels to get the perfect reflective shine, is that accurate?

Interesting that someone said you can use Z-AIO instead of Dawn. I've yet to do Dawn on my M3 since I got it a month ago; feels like it would destroy all the protections layered on its surface and all that effort.

I am currently letting Z-5 dry, then I will apply Z-2 and Z-CS to see if I can get rid of the haziness. Yes, I know it might be a sign I used to much; I will be careful.


----------



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

I've used Z-AIO and Z-CS for the first time about a month ago. It's okay. I'm just using it because I can skip the buffing step and for the durability.

One knock, is that it appears that the Z-CS attracts dust almost like a Carnauba wax. I could be wrong about that, however. Perhaps it's because it's spring, and so that's there's alot of pollen in the air. HOWEVER, last year this time, I was using FK1 2180 (www.fk1usa.com) and I don't remember having this much dust on my car.

By the way, so far the only product that seems to reduce brake dust on my rims has been putting FK1 2180 on my rims. Believe it or not, it's even better than wheel wax, which seems quite useless. And if it can noticeably reduce brake dust... it is probably the reason why I don't remember as much dust on my car either.

My 2 cents worth.


----------



## Lansing (Jul 11, 2002)

I've grown to love the Zaino products over time, but this new stuff? Not sure yet. Is the CS worth the $30? I typically use ZFX, Z5, Z2, Z6, Z8 ... oh, and let's not forget the claybar. Is the CS a replacement for any of this or is it best as a top coat? I used to use another manufacturer's wax as a topcoat on my black car.

Thanks,
Lansing


----------



## DCJAX (May 21, 2007)

Hmm, looks interesting. If it's as good as the rest of the zaino lineup I'm sure it's great.


----------



## noego (Feb 6, 2006)

as an experiment intended to save time I clayed my X3 and applied CS. Normally, there would have been a couple of apps of Z5 with Z6 in between. So far one coat of CS looks good enough to not only satisfy me but generate compliments from discerning strangers.

I applied CS to everything including engine trim, lenses, glass, door sills and jambs. Plus I purposely scrimped on the amount I used to test Zaino's directions. Interestingly the only problem seemed to be that with a little breeze blowing a spritz of CS would blow away. In spite of that I am sure I used less than an ounce of product. Remarkable, and on a rainy drive yesterday the windshield cleared exactly as if it had RainX. 

Big Thumbs Up for another excellent product from Zaino.


----------



## Lansing (Jul 11, 2002)

noego said:


> as an experiment intended to save time I clayed my X3 and applied CS. Normally, there would have been a couple of apps of Z5 with Z6 in between. So far one coat of CS looks good enough to not only satisfy me but generate compliments from discerning strangers.
> 
> I applied CS to everything including engine trim, lenses, glass, door sills and jambs. Plus I purposely scrimped on the amount I used to test Zaino's directions. Interestingly the only problem seemed to be that with a little breeze blowing a spritz of CS would blow away. In spite of that I am sure I used less than an ounce of product. Remarkable, and on a rainy drive yesterday the windshield cleared exactly as if it had RainX.
> 
> Big Thumbs Up for another excellent product from Zaino.


Thanks, Noego...

That's what I wanted to hear. I am hoping to use the CS on my daily driver. Performance is less important; protection is key. Any comments yet about durability and protection?

With thanks,
Lansing


----------



## x3r (Mar 10, 2005)

as to the haziness with the Clear Sealer, probably applied too much OR you didn't let your Zaino wax cure for 24-48 hrs before applying the CS. instructions say to NOT apply the CS on uncured wax. if your wax has cured and you have some haziness, take a MF towel and buff it out a bit - comes out looking mighty nice!


----------



## BIMMERUSAM5 (May 20, 2007)

It is some good stuff, just make sure to fallow directions.


----------



## Lansing (Jul 11, 2002)

Good Product, But Where Does Z-CS Fit In the Process???

I tried CS last night. Not bad!!!

Now, I've been using Z for quite sometime and do the full boat, including Dawn, Clay, Z Wash, Z5, Z2, Z6, etc. Where does this CS fit in? I know it CAN be a top coat, but Sal also says it provides protection and works on its own as well. Help?

Questions:
- Directions say use a 'new' applicator; can I use it only once?
- What happens if I want to reapply Z2, etc? Do I have to strip the car with Dawn?
- My other car needs claying and I don't want to start fresh. Before, I clayed an already protected car and applied another coat of ZFX enabled Z2. Can I use CS instead?

Thanks all. I know this is a good product, and I just want to get the skinny.

Lansing


----------



## noego (Feb 6, 2006)

Lansing, I have used the same applicator on two different vehicles with what seems to be no problem in how the applicator and CS performed. After each use I carefully washed and rinsed with Dawn. 

I don't know about topping CS with Z2 or Z5 for that matter. It seems from reading about Zaino products they are mutually compatible, but CS is usually mentioned as going over Z2 and Z5 and not the other way around.

As I wrote in a previous post I clayed my car (X3) and applied CS without first applying Z2. I washed it and wiped it down with Z6 three weeks after applying CS, and the paint looks terrific. In my opinion going directly to CS and skipping the layering process of Z2 or Z5 (the full Monte) makes my X3 and truck look great!


----------



## Lansing (Jul 11, 2002)

noego said:


> Lansing, I have used the same applicator on two different vehicles with what seems to be no problem in how the applicator and CS performed. After each use I carefully washed and rinsed with Dawn.
> 
> I don't know about topping CS with Z2 or Z5 for that matter. It seems from reading about Zaino products they are mutually compatible, but CS is usually mentioned as going over Z2 and Z5 and not the other way around.
> 
> As I wrote in a previous post I clayed my car (X3) and applied CS without first applying Z2. I washed it and wiped it down with Z6 three weeks after applying CS, and the paint looks terrific. In my opinion going directly to CS and skipping the layering process of Z2 or Z5 (the full Monte) makes my X3 and truck look great!


Noego...

Thanks for the 411.

This what I was hoping to hear-that the products are very compatible. I like both the appearance and durability of Zaino, but sometimes it's hard to find the time to keep up the layers, etc.

I usually maintain a couple layers of Z2 on my car. After several months, particulates seem to accumulate so I'll clay. In the past, that meant going through at least the process of reapplying some ZFX activated Z2. This time, I clayed and went straight to CS. The car looks good. A few smudges, but I am hoping they streaks go away at next wash and that I get that famed Zaino durability and shine for 6 months.

Welcome other comments, too.

Lansing


----------



## x3r (Mar 10, 2005)

*Z-CS on trim*

applied the Z-CS on paint and it's fine. applied to plastic bumpers and trim a few hrs after applying protectant. then 3 days later it rained and streaks showed up on the plastic bumpers - you normally see this when applying protectant and it rains before protectant has dried. will try next time using Z-CS only and see what happens.


----------

